# Sam's Spleen



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hoping for a benign path result.
I had a lab with a bleeding spleen tumor that came back as benign, so it does happen!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Best wishes for a healthy report!


----------



## goldensam (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks. The spleen was not bleeding so that's a good sign, right?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending good thoughts and wishes for benign results!


----------



## goldensam (Jan 27, 2014)

*Update*

The vet called and said that the pathologist wanted someone else to look at the sample, so we have inconclusive results. So glad that the results weren't obviously malignant. Praying that they determine that it is benign or at the very least early stages. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Fingers crossed for benign results.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for a benign result...


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I JUST went through the same thing! I'm so sorry. I'll be praying so hard for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad that Sam is recovering. Yes, it's a good sign that the tumor was not bleeding. I say this having had two Goldens have splenectomies, one for a tumor found during and ultrasound and the other an emergency surgery done after a hard fall caused his spleen to rupture. As the second surgeon said, we "hit the splenctomy jackpot twice in a row," with clean pathology reports for both boys. Charlie was 7 when he had his surgery and he lived to be almost 13. Joker was 11 at the time of his surgery and he is still doing well at 13.5.

I hope and pray that Sam has an equally good outcome.


----------



## goldensam (Jan 27, 2014)

*So happy!*

Sam is doing great! His tumor was (mostly) benign. The second pathologist thought there might be a few cancer cells (round cell cancer) but not the really deadly kind that we were worried about. The vet advised us to take him home and enjoy him. Finding out more about those few cells would be cost-prohibitive and the vet wasn't super worried about them.

Thanks for your kind words and prayers!


----------

